# Injured hen question.



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

A dog got one of my chickens this morning. As much as I despise this neighbors dogs, this one is on me. She got out of my yard and, bless her tiny heart, was just outside my fence, still on "My" property, but the piece between the fence and road. She's hurt pretty bad... all feathers missing in the saddle area and some nasty bites and is also limping but doesn't appear to have any broken bones. I think she's going to make it, though. She's eating and drinking well and seems to be in reasonably good spirits, considering. I have her cleaned up and I started penicillin injections. I was wondering if it would be beneficial to also give her fortified b complex shots or should I just stick with the penicillin only?


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm not very good with healing chickens, my success rate is nil, but I wonder if it would be beneficial to maybe put blue-kote or something similar on the bites.

She's separate from the other birds right?


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Yeah, I think it probably would. I don't have any right now but will be going to the store in a bit. I actually have her with the other chickens for now. None of them are bothering her and my young rooster seems to be sitting with her a lot... almost protectively. I felt like, as long as they aren't hurting her at all, she might be better (and certainly happier) not being separated. I am going to keep a vey close eye on them, though.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Being with them will probably keep her stress down, agreed, I would just worry about them pecking at her; but it's good you are keeping a close eye on that. The blue kote will help to stop that too, if they were to start for some reason.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Yes, you are right, I should get some on there just to be safe. I am actually shocked that they aren't pecking her. When I fed them she hobbled over And squeezed right in. Not one of them acted mean to her. The strangest part of all is, she's only been here a couple of weeks. I feel awful...a friend gave me what was left of her chickens because her dog was killing them and this is one of them. Poor girl comes here and gets attacked. But when I got them they just worked right in with my hens without even fighting! It was crazy!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

I am going to put her in a kennel while i am gone just to be safe.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I would separate ASAP, but where she can still see the other chickens. Chickens are cannibalistic and absolutely cannot be trusted with any small bleeding/wounded animals. She may seem fine with them now, but as I have found out the hard way, it can turn ugly very quickly. 

For the first few days, try to clean the injured areas as often as possible (multiple times per day), rinse them out with warm water and then dry them.

We had a hen once that got attacked and almost dragged off by a fox. My brother (who owned her) practically took her from the fox’s jaws. It was an incredibly bold one, that would snatch chickens from out in the open and in broad daylight!
Anyway, the hen’s feathers on her back were all gone, and there was a huge gash the width of her whole back. Her innards were clearly visible and almost falling out, poor girl. 
We separated her, cleaned the cut 2-4x a day. We gave her daily ACV w/ a little bit of yogurt, and put some colloidal silver on her wounds every day. (Should I mention that we use colloidal silver for almost any wound on an animal? It works wonders!)

She healed up quickly and amazingly, and lived to a ripe-ish old age.


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

is she bleeding? if not she might be in shock. i would get batril from your vet.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Our pet turkey was attacked Christmas Eve by something. The wounds were down to bone :/ all I did was clean it up really well and then kept putting cut heal on it. I kept her in a small cage where she could see her BFF goat for a few days and she was fine. You could tell she was sore the first few days though.


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

When mine are injured I put them in a dog kennel also. That way they can get food and water without any stress.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Sorry I am just replying to these. I know, logically, that the other chickens SHOULD be pecking her to death... but they truly aren't. Normally I would keep her in the kennel until she's had time to heal some, but she's so much happier out. I am making sure to kennel her when I leave the house, to be safe. The rest of the time she's staying on the porch, right outside a sliding glass door. I am keeping a close watch, and can hear any noise. If there is any trouble at all I will immediately separate her. She gets up to eat and drink with the others and then goes back to resting. She's definitely not in shock. She is acting quite normal, honesty. I am surprised because it's pretty bad. I will try to get some pictures but she sure doesn't want me messing with her. Precious little thing hasn't even lived with me long enough to learn to trust me and now I am sticking her with needles. 

Thats awesome @Goat_Scout and @Jessica84! It always amazes me how tough yet how fragile these little creatures are. I love that the turkey's best friend is a goat! I have always wantedto raise a couple of turkeys for the holidays but i also know i would nor be able to eat them and I would have pet turkeys! Lol


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

She still doing good?


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Yes, thank you, @Lstein . She's still resting more than normal but doing very well.


----------

